# Louisiana breeder



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

has anyone had any experience with this breeder in Ponchatula,La. ?? She hs a cople of puppies that are almost ready. Would appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with but I knoew Divine is a GREAT breeder!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A famous breeder who has produced some outstanding Malts. A lot of people here have Malts with some "Divine" in them. MomtoBoo has gorgeous Hannah, who is a Divine retiree.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience with Divine, but they do have some beautiful malts and i wouldn't hesitate getting one from them.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Divine is world renowned based on the number and quality of champions produced. I feel very blessed to have my Cadie whose pedigree has been influenced by the beautiful dogs of Divine Maltese. Cadie is in fact the daughter of Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star. 

Cadie's breeder, Sheila Riley (MaltAngel Maltese), and Angie Stanberry (Divine) also co-bred the gorgeous BIS Ch. Divine's Marc of Frienship: one of the most beautiful Maltese in the history of the breed.
Marc Moving


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's Divine(I know they're in LA just not where) then IMO you've got a really good breeder. My friend's Maltese is from the Divine line and he's gorgeous and as sweet as they come. I had some info that I needed from Angela Stanberry and she responded to my e-mail and we spoke over the phone. She seemed very genuine, caring and candid and took lots of time to talk to me. I liked her a lot.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Angie is a friend of mine and I'd recommend her :thumbsup: I love the look of her dogs


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Her dogs are outstanding........do not hesitate to buy from Angela!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would get a Malt from Divine in a heartbeat. I think they're a great breeder and Angie is very responsive and willing to help and place the right personality in the right home. I spoke with her years ago and had a great impression about her. Also they're breeding some gorgeous pups.

Bisou has a lot of Divine in her too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My experience with Divine was great. Angie is very nice & helpful & Hannah,my little retiree, is everything she said she is & more. I'd recommend Divine for a great pup or a retiree.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My Bella came from Divine. Angie and Larry are great people and AWESOME Maltese breeders.
They certainly have my recommendation. Angie has been there for me whenever I have had a question even after six and a half years since I brought Bella home.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Carole @ Nov 11 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849864


> My Bella came from Divine. Angie and Larry are great people and AWESOME Maltese breeders.
> They certainly have my recommendation. Angie has been there for me whenever I have had a question even after six and a half years since I brought Bella home.[/B]


I just love the picture of Bella. Is this at your house or a photographer?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 11 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850011


> QUOTE (Carole @ Nov 11 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849864





> My Bella came from Divine. Angie and Larry are great people and AWESOME Maltese breeders.
> They certainly have my recommendation. Angie has been there for me whenever I have had a question even after six and a half years since I brought Bella home.[/B]


I just love the picture of Bella. Is this at your house or a photographer?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Divine is my dream breeder. Angie is really sweet and I have spoken with her through emails and she is also helpful, eventually when I have the time she said she'd help me learn the right ways to do things, since I am interested in showing and want to learn all I can! You would be an excellent mother to her pups Anne!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Terry36 @ Nov 11 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850011


> QUOTE (Carole @ Nov 11 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849864





> My Bella came from Divine. Angie and Larry are great people and AWESOME Maltese breeders.
> They certainly have my recommendation. Angie has been there for me whenever I have had a question even after six and a half years since I brought Bella home.[/B]


I just love the picture of Bella. Is this at your house or a photographer?
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is so nice of you to say. The picture is in our home. I don't know how to do pictures (can never snap them fast enough) so hubby gets credit for grabbing the shots. Bella is in the left picture and Krista is in the right..but in the avatar Krista is on the left and Bella on the right.


----------



## tippytr (Mar 15, 2008)

I found my baby at Divine 4 yrs ago, and he is the sweetest most handsome baby I could ever ask for (Bosco in the 2009 calendar). I am not sure any malts I get in the future will ever be able to top him. Larry & Angie are so knowledgeable, and I actually just emailed her today about some info. She responded within a couple of hours. They do test there pups for several things before allowing them to go to new homes. Also the pups are raised in the home where they are given tons of socialization. Bosco has never been used as a show dog, he is pet quality due to size. His championship bloodlines show through, he has the show stance and prances around like he was in a show ring. I will buy my next baby from Angie.


----------

